# 2007 All Things Organic� Conference and Trade Show



## Rodney

*2007 All Things Organic™ Conference and Trade Show*

*From Food, Fiber and Everything in Between 
*
If you happen to be in the Windy City come May 5th or just have a fancy for things organic, check out the 2007 All Things Organic™ Conference and Trade Show, presented by the Organic Trade Association (OTA) in partnership with Diversified Business Communications. 

As the only conference and trade show in North America focusing exclusively on the organic business community, the event will be held May 5-8 at McCormick Place, on the South Outer Drive, in Chicago. 

The show will be co-located with the Food Marketing Institute (FMI) Show, Spring Fancy Food Show®, United Produce Expo and Conference and the U.S. Food Export Showcase. 

Paid registrants to All Things Organic™ may attend all five. Daily exclusive press briefings to discuss organic trends and All Things Organic™ show highlights will be held each morning of the trade show from 10-10:15 a.m., in room N229. 

The show will boast close to 600 booths, giving buyers and media access to the heart of the organic business community. The latest organic grocery items, specialty foods, American-made items for export, non-food products, ingredients and produce will be featured. 

Three special sections at the trade show will highlight specific emerging niche categories: "Organic for Kids" product showcase, "The Corner Store...Organic and more, for every lifestyle" and the "Organic Spirits Pavilion." 

Visitor and Media Registration for the 2007 conference and trade show can be found at The 2007 All Things Organic Presented by the Organic Trade Association.


----------

